# Sad Mommy:0(



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I am getting ready to get Jillee and cuddle with her before she has to go to the in the morning to be spayed I am not looking forward to taking her at all....it is breaking my heart when I look at her and know that she will be by herself tommorow night....although I am sure she will be out of it though....we have been sleeping with a towel this week that I will take for her and a little toy as well. I will let you all know how it goes as soon as I hear something. Leann thank you sooo much for calling me even though it was past your bedtime!!!!!!!Thank you to all for all your support in the other thread!!!!! Have a great day and good morning as well!!!!!!eace:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Megan, I'll be thinking of you and little Miss Jillee tomorrow! Don't worry, she'll be fine in no time and you're probably gonna be busy keeping her from playing with her furry friends! :hug:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Megan she will do fine and you will have her back in your arms in no time. Hey, it gives you a chance to help Santa wrap all her presents!

Amanda


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Megan,
I know you're anxious, that just shows what a great Hav mommy you are. I look forward to hearing tomorrow how well it all went. Have a glass of wine and snuggle tight. Keep us posted!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

i wish i liked wine but i do not....oh well i have a headache so i am going to get off here and get my baby and cuddle with her!!!!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh Megan, I know how you feel. I went through it twice. I'll be thinking of Jillee and you tomorrow. Before you know it, Jillee's spay will be all over and she'll be home with you.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

i"ll be thinking of you both tomorrow. Good luck little Jillee


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I think it is always worse on us than it is on them. Try to relax and know that she will be in good hands.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm sure she will be just fine. You will probably be way more stressed out than her! Good luck though and keep us all posted.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Things will go fine for Jillee, you'll see. It's only normal that we worry though. They are our babies!! Good luck with everything and keep us posted.

(((hugs)))) to you Megan!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

I am sure Jillee will do great! But I also can empathize with your worry - I was there too. As so many others mentioned to me, please try to keep yourself busy - Wrapping presents would be a great idea!. This will help you focus on other things and not full up on worry. I am sending healing vibes to your Jillee, so that she can have a speedy recovery. :hug:


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Megan, thinking good thoughts for both you and sweet Jillee. Please don't stress too much~~it all will go by very quickly. Keep us all posted !


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Megan, :hug: I know Jillee will be fine; it will probably be harder on you than her. I like the idea of wrapping her presents to keep busy 

Sending lots of healing and quick recovery vibes to Jillee!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Megan I will be thinking of you and Jillee tomorrow! I'm sure she will be fine and I will be hoping for a quick recovery.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Megan, I'll be thinking of you and Jillee. Enjoy tonights cuddles.


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

((((HUGS)))) Thinking of you and your sweet girl. I am so not looking forward to the day I have to do it either.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I will be thinking of you and Jillee all day today and sending good vibes. Please give her some extra belly rubs from her auntie this morning :hug:


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Megan....*

I'm sure she'll be fine, but I can imagne your fear. Hugs and prayers for you both.

:hug:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Megan,

We are thinking about you and Jillee today! :kiss: I really do think she'll be fine and just try to stay really busy today to keep time flying! She'll be back home before you know it.

Hugs,
Kara and Gucci


----------



## Carol (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi Megan, Just a quick note to let you know that we're thinking of you and Jillee today. I'll look forward to a post on the forum saying she's doing great when I get home from work later!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

kISSES AND HUGS TO JULLIEE TODAY - She will do great!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Thank you all sooo much....I know that she will be fine.....just going to miss her though.....I will post as soon as I hear something....I know that I will probablly drive my vet crazy but hey she is my babie and I am inpatient when it comes to waiting....I will be at my sister's today watching the boys with my mom....that should help keep my mind busy....twin boys 11 months old....busy!!!!! Hubby and I cuddled with her last night and this morning....she has no idea......maybe that is good though!!! Well, I am going to get off here and cuddle some more and get going....I kinda of just want to get this part over with....saying goodbye always sucks.....but I will not say goodbye I will say see you in the morning!!!!! I am about to cry now.....this forum is the best!!!!!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

*heading out the door*

Well, I am leaving to take Miss.Jillee....she is excited to go bye bye....but wait till later she would have chosen to stay home.....well,will post when I get back home.....,y other two dogs are ready to eat....poor girls!!!!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Well, she is now at the vets office and I am sad...I miss her but I know she will be just fine....they said that they will call me around lunch time. When I hear I will post so you all know how she is doing!!! I think she will get early christmas present tommorow....she deserves it!!!! Leann I gave her some belly rubs rubs from you....she said thank you auntie!!!!! Well, is it lunch time yet?????tick tock tick tock!!! They said that I could pick her up friday between 8-6....I will be there right at 8 or a few minutes before!!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Keep busy !! It is the only way to make it thru the day! Go shopping, wrap presents, bake some cookies and lunch time will be here before you know it!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

*Wishing you and Jillee a good day. Jullee will be sleeping through most of it and you should do something fun, to keep your mind off what is happening. Shopping is a good idea, lunch with a friend or going to a movie.

Keep us posted.*


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

Is the vet or someone there 24 hours? If not why won't they let her come home tonight? Have you asked? You will just have to keep her quiet and keep an eye on her. I would think she would be more comfortable at home and maybe in her own kennel. I am a breeder so my vet has always let me bring my dogs home after a spay/neuter, I don't like them to stay overnight because there is no one there 24 hours. If you needed them you could always go back in, but if you keep her kenneled most of the time so she stays quiet she should be fine. She will still have some residule (?) from the anesthesia so she will be quiet normally and you can take her out to go potty when she needs to go. If they are not 24 hour I would ask if you can bring her home before they close. She will be fine and back to her old self really quickly. Go out and buy her a few onesy's, for babies, to use for a few days so she can't bother her stitches at night. Elaine


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Megan,

Just hink of it this way....Jillee will probably be sleeping it off all day and night today, I'm sure she'll be wiped out after the anesthesia.

I can imagine it would be hard to leave her overnight, but didnt you say the vet was attached to the vet's house? That makes it pretty convenient w/ him/her right there.

Kara


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

The vet offive is attached to the doctor's house so they will check on her through out the evening....I made sure of that already...they said that I can pick her up at 8 so I will be there then....I am going over to my sister's house here in a few....I will have fun with the boys...they will keep me busy!!!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Why do some vets keep them overnight if there isn't anyone there? Just curious.
My vet keeps both spay and neuter patients overnight. They say they have someone who checks on them during the night but I wonder if that someone is not an actual vet but someone who gets paid to do a quick run-through at midnight?


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

For us we live in the country and our vet is 20 minutes away...they prefer just in case.... she will probably be spoiled as well!!! I may ask the dr..if I could call him before we go to bed and see how she is doing....if she is really whiny I will see if they she should come home or I will stay with her if need be...but I think she will just sleep the whole time though!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Good luck to Jillee! She will be in good hands until 8 and then in the comfort of your arms and home soon.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

they weighed her and she weighed 8.8lbs...her two litter mates weigh 11 and 12 lbs....she is very little....but very healthy!!!! She is my baby girl...I got her a pink princes coat yesterday when I had lunch with some breeder friends of mine....actually it was Jillee's breeder!!!! I think I am going to get a boy from her this spring....we shall see!!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

My thoughts are with you and Jillee today. I know all will go well but it's still so hard when our babies are going through anything and away from home. :kiss:

I'm not far behind you on this and dreading it already.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Of course Jillee is your baby girl! These pups are very special to us and we love them so much. What a great excuse to go shopping!! 

It would be SO COOL for you to get another pup, a male this time!! Woooooohoooooooo!!! I hope that will work out well for you.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Checking in for any news on Jillee.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Hang in there Megan.Jillee will be fine,and alot healthier in the long run.:hug:Hugs to you and :ear:ear lickies from Quincy!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

well i heard from the vet and they said that she did great...she is waking up from surgery...they pulled one puppy toothe and said that all her blood work was good in the normal range!!! I am glad that she is done with surgery now I am ready for friday to pick her up!!! Thanks again for all your thoughts!!!! I will call the vet later and see how she is doing and let ya know!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Megan, that's GREAT news! WOO HOO!

And how cool is it that Gucci weighs 8.8 too!?!?  hehe. She's pretty muscly too, lean, but strong..I wonder if they are the same height too?

I'm glad Jillees on the mend! The hard part is over, now you just have to wait 

Kara


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh that's great Megan, we can relax now. Busy, Busy day I will talk to you later.
BIG HUGS.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

good news!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

My hubby and I are going to go out for dinner and get some christmas shopping done as well tonight. It will keep us busy....I am going to rent some movies and stay home with Jillee tommorow...hang out in bed with the girls!!! We shall have fun!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Now you can shop with peace of mind. That means more $$$$ spent. :biggrin1: Glad Jillee is OK.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

:biggrin1:
Glad to hear all is well .


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Good news! Now all Jillee's godmothers and aunties can relax and enjoy the evening. Happy shopping!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Megan, that sounds like a great plan for tomorrow. Hang out with the girls and some good movies. In the meantime, happy shopping. Get Jillee a "home from the hospital" toy.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I am sure hubby will do something sweet for his little princess....getting ready to call the vet will post later, getting ready to leave as well!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm glad the surgery went well! Have fun shopping tonight!


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Houston and I are wishing Jillee a quick recovery. Enjoy dinner and shopping.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Glad to hear that Jillee's surgery went well and she's recovering quietly. You're smart to get your busy stuff done today so you can relax and keep her calm tomorrow!

Hugs to Jillee - I hope she has an easy night.

Wanda


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Megan, glad it all went well! Enjoy your evening with DH.


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

Great news! Yay!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

*Wonderful news, glad all went well*.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

I read ahead to see how Jilee is doing. I'm so glad all went well. :hug:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I am glad Jillee's surgery went well! Enjoy your quality time with her!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm happy its over for you and Jillee and she's recuperating well. You'll have your girl back soon!


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Good news!

Ollie just had his annual - and he is 8.8lbs also - seems to be a pattern here!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Megan,
I read earlier at one computer and moved to another forgetting to reply but Great news!

Amanda


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Glad to hear everything went fine. I know she will be happy to see you tomorrow.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Megan,

Good to hear that Jillee went through surgery with flying colors. 
Enjoy your dinner and shopping, sounds like great fun.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

That is such great news!! I wish Jillee a fast recovery  :hug:


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Thank you all for the speedy recovery...I will be glad when she is all healed up!!!!! I called this eveing to see how she was and she was awake and doing fine.....no whining or anything!!! I am tired....going to get some rest and wake up and go get my baby!!! I will post in the mornig and take a picture of her....Have a great night you all!!!!!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Wishing Jillee a speedy recovery. Hope she feels all better tomorrow.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Thinking about you this morning Megan, you should be just about ready to leave to go get your little girl. I cant wait to hear she is home and back in her mommy's arms.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Yep....I just feed Lizzie and Ginger so I that is out of the way.....going to throw on some clothes and go get my baby...I am a little nervous I hope she is fine.....I will be glad when hubby will be home with us.....he will be home for the rest of the year.....I am so excited!!!!!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Hey Leeann....how is the weather and Brad doing? Talk to ya soon!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

casperkeep said:


> Hey Leeann....how is the weather and Brad doing? Talk to ya soon!!!


Megan thank you so much for thinking of us when you should be getting ready to get your baby..

Brad is doing better and our roads are clear, the only problem I had was it took me an hour to get Monte to go poopos outside this morning. The snow is to deep and he could not get to his normal spot. I did shovel an area in the back yard for them but I was not going to make a path for him to get all the way to the back fence. He finally gave in and went so I gave him a poopo party dance and a cookie. Other than that they had a ball running around in the small area I shoveled and the deck playing in the snow last night.

Now go get your little girl and give her lots of kisses from us.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

eace: YAY, JILLIE COMES HOME TODAY!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

*My Baby is HOME!!!!!!!:biggrin1: She is doing really well.....you would never know that she has anything done to her!!!! She is eating her breakfeast now....then we are going to cuddle in bed and watch some t.v.!!!! Anything I need to be aware of just let me know...they said that she could resume to regular activity....not like we are that active here!!!!!! Will take some pictures later on!!!! Thanks again guys!!!
I am glad Monte went poopoo for you....that stinks sometimes when they take there sweet time!!!!
We are suppose to get some snow this weekend...maybe snowed in....ya never know though!!!!
Oh and by the way my husband reminded me not to forget to pick up Jillee.....like I would....he was joking!!!!! Talk to ya later guys!!!!*


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am so glad that she is doing well. The only thing I worried about when my girls were spayed was rough play with any of the other pups, and them licking their wound.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm glad she's doing well. Yeah Jillee! I truly believe it's much harder on us than them. Gryff bounced back from his neuter like it never happened.

Off to trek out into the snow...


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I am so glad that Jillee is home and doing very well. Aren't these little ones amazing!!!
Enjoy your cuddle time!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Yeah! Jillee is home and doing well!!!!! phew it's over!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm happy your baby is home and doing well.
Cali was spayed last month and I was actually glad the vet kept her overnight AND the whole next day. The reason being I was afraid she'd come home and start jumping around with my other 2 dogs and hurt herself.

She did just that when she got home so I had to separate them and watch her carefully. She did bounce back very quickly and wanted to run all around etc.
The only "problem" was her wanting to scratch the stiches. So I got her a cute pink baby onesie that said "Whatever baby wants, baby gets" on it.
Wish I'd taken a picture.
The onesie helped a lot and the healing seemed very quick.

Good luck with the recovery period.
Glad your girl is home with you.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Megan,
Glad to hear Jillee is home and doing well. Enjoy your movie and cuddle time today.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

We just got up from taking a nap....with all three in bed with me....Jillee slept right by me at first but then moved around a couple of times....she just went out and pottyed....so I am going to eat some lunch and get somethings done around the house!!! She is doing really well....licking sometimes but they said that was normal just not an excessive amount of licking!!!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*Wonderful news. I am so glad she is doing well.*


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

We are going to take Jillee with us this evening to live nativity program....we drive through the parking lot and watch the people portraying the nativity...it should be really neat...we are taking our neice and nephew with us. We already discussed that Jillee will be up front with us....I have a princess coat that she is going to wear to keep her warm...I will take a little bed as well to put on the floor board so she can lay down if she would like!!!!!!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

It is sooo cute guys I wish the camera was by me.....Lizzie is laying right next to Jillee....protecting her little sister....too cute....I know if I would get the camera they would move....


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Now Megan I am really glad that Jillee is home and doing so well but to tease us about pictures??? Hello?? I really think we all need a Jillee picture fix. Pleeease.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

ok going to take some pictures right now.....she does not look the greatest but hey she is still cute though!!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

ok here comes some pictures!!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

*Chewing on bully stick!!!*

Here is a picture with her big sister Lizzie watching her chew on her bully stick....I think she is trying to plot how she can get it away from her again....it helps with her not lick her boo boo!!!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Megan, I'm glad Jillee is home and doing well! LOL on Lizzie stealing the bully stick...I know my Tessa takes her flossies and bully sticks VERY seriously


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Very cute Megan, I'm so glad she is doing so well.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Glad to see she is already well enough to concentrate on the bully stick!

Amanda


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Great News about Jillee!Sounds like she is doing well and will be back to herself soon!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

I'm thrilled to hear that Jillee did so well, Megan. It sounds cozy getting snowed-in!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Megan, I am so happy to hear how well Jillee is doing!! Kohana sends lots of kisses and hugs to Jillee with a quick recovery. :hug::grouphug: :tape:


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Jillee is doing really well....the only thing is she likes to lick her boo boo....we are going to try the onsie today....I am sure that will help!!!! She slept fine in bed with us. She would snuggle up against me or my hubby!!!! Hubby went to get some christmas shopping done for me this morning....we are suppose to get hit with maybe 10-17 inches of snow this weekend!!!!!! Fun Fun!!!!!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Megan, I'm so glad to hear that Jilee is doing good. 

Please keep the snow in Indiana and don't send it down to Kentucky.:biggrin1:


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Woo Hoo!! Jillee is doing well!!

Roxie hated her stitches and it was a pretty long week, keep both she and Brutus from licking them. The onsie helped a lot, but caused severe matting--so we had to comb her out several times/day. She got her stitches out late yesterday and is back to her old self--beating up Brutus, stealing his toys, etc. Brutus is so glad to have her back to play, that he doesn't seem to mind.

Hubby just took them to get their Christmas hair cuts.

Has it started snowing yet? As some one who spent most of her life in states with a lot of snow, a blizzard sounds kind of fun to me now.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Yep it os snowning and blowing out here....both of our drive ways are covered already....hubby is in town shopping for me....we are going out for lunch here in a little while before it gets bad out....I will take some pictures and post before and after...so you all can see!!!! It should be interesting!!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

*Feeling better!!!*

Here is a picture of Jillee this morning...she is feeling pretty good....ate her breakfeast and took her pain medicine....now she is taking another nap......just came in from outside and she was licking the snow!!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I think we need to brush her face...I tried to brush her a little bit yesterday but need to work on her today....hubby will help me though!!!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

awe - Jillee is such a sweetheart.

Sissy and I hope she feels better soon and able to play with her friends.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Megan~ I'm glad Jillee is doing so well. It won't be long before she's back to RLH full force, I'm sure.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm glad to hear that Jillee is doing well!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

She is so darn cute! Glad she is better.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Megan, cute pic of Jillee! So glad she's bouncing back quickly. And what a good husband to want to shop for you before the snow hits 

Down here in SW IN we re only going to get 1-2 inches.

Paige, where do you live in KY?? You may not be too far from me.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh good! I'm glad to read Jillee is doing great!  

You're getting the big snowstorm we'll be having tomorrow. They say up to 15 or more inches. Yikes!!!!! They are saying it's going to be a blizzard. oh joy. 

Take care, Megan and sit back and relax with our little Jillee bean. ((hugs))


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

It is pretty nasty out here....the dogs went out and could not find a spot to go potty on so I think hubby said they went on the sidewalk....well snow covered sidewalk.....the wind is really bad out here......40mph they say....that is making the snow drift out here.... we will be staying today....last night we went and got some movies....so we should be set!!!


----------

